# Baby ferrets for sale liverpool!



## xiaokai (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey! There are 12 baby ferrets for sale at halewood rspca which need loving homes! £10 each  help the babies! Call 0151 486 1706 if interested (rspca number)

Thank you!! ♡


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Awwm hope they find homes soon. That's very cheap though, do you know their history? I visited 2 ferret rescues when I got my guy, and they charged around £50 per ferret, to stop people getting a bargain and treating them disposably. Unfortunately, my ferret doesn't get on with other fuzzies, so I don't think it'd be fair on him for me to get any more, but I've got my fingers crossed for these little guys


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump For the babies!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

ruthyg said:


> Awwm hope they find homes soon. That's very cheap though, do you know their history? I visited 2 ferret rescues when I got my guy, and they charged around £50 per ferret, to stop people getting a bargain and treating them disposably. Unfortunately, my ferret doesn't get on with other fuzzies, so I don't think it'd be fair on him for me to get any more, but I've got my fingers crossed for these little guys


Most rescues charge more because they neuter the animals before letting them go to new homes.
The price is far greater than what they get back so I don't blame them : victory:

As for this advert, surely they're not for sale but up for adoption, and aren't they supposed to be neutered before being homed with the RSCPA?


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Most rescues charge more because they neuter the animals before letting them go to new homes.
> The price is far greater than what they get back so I don't blame them : victory:
> 
> As for this advert, surely they're not for sale but up for adoption, and aren't they supposed to be neutered before being homed with the RSCPA?


Oh I totally agree with them charging more, I was surprised at the low price, that's why I mentioned it, not as a criticism. I don't know what the RSPCA's rehoming policy is concerning ferrets, I've heard that some will put them down if not rehomed quickly? I hope that's not true


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

No where neuters babies before rehoming in this country as far as i know.. rescues usualy ask you to sign something to say you wull neuter before there first season. Iv heard the rspca's neutering policy with adult ferrets is sketchy.. they do have a neuter policy but dont always do it, depends on rescue.. some rspca's have no idea what to do with ferrets.. a few, more supriseingly, are apoarently quite goid with them x


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

naz_pixie said:


> No where neuters babies before rehoming in this country as far as i know.. rescues usualy ask you to sign something to say you wull neuter before there first season. Iv heard the rspca's neutering policy with adult ferrets is sketchy.. they do have a neuter policy but dont always do it, depends on rescue.. some rspca's have no idea what to do with ferrets.. a few, more supriseingly, are apoarently quite goid with them x


I've just started volunteering and a few have shaven bellies etc so I'm guessing the one I'm at have a pretty good neutering policy.
and yeh, apparently some will be put down if they take too long to go to homes.
All RSPCA are run independentaly so they differ in policies and knowledge quite a lot... I know that some have 'long stayer' signs put on them so they're probably the ones with better policy.


----------



## TiggyG123 (May 10, 2015)

hi are they still for sale


----------

